# Open House with friends from Team Wave Sport and Team Dagger



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Happy Hour with the Pro's

Cory Volt, Tanya Faux, Bryan Kirk, and Kelsey Thompson will be here on Thursday June 11 for an Open House. Stop by and hang out, get some autographs, drink a beer and talk to them about their (and your) kayaking adventures. They’ll also be doing gasket repair and kayak outfitting clinics.
Cory Volt is with Team Dagger and was the first alternate for the Team USA World Championships 
Bryan Kirk is Team Wave Sports manger and will be here with the “Carbon” Project 54cx that he just paddled to 1st place at the Team Trials in Glenwood Springs
Tanya Faux – Is with Team Wave Sport and is the 2008 Australian Adventure of the Year, Lead the First Descent of the Moran and Mitchell Rivers in Kimberley, Australia
Kelsey Thompson – Is with Team Wave Sport and is a 3 time Canadian Freestyle team member, only person from Atlantic Canada to ever make the team.

Schedlue
5:30 – 6:00 Tanya Faux will be doing a demonstration on how to repair the gaskets on your dry top 
6:00 – 6:30 Corey Volt will be giving tips on how to build a bombproof bulkhead and or how to outfit your boat for creeking 
6:30 – 9:00 Open House – Hang with the gang and talk about kayaking


----------

